# need some advice



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

is a .308 good for coyotes,bobcats and fox or do i need something else any tips or advice will be grealy apreciated.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Good.....no.....great, if all your after is killing them. 
Bad if you want to sell the fur. Especially for fox. And with the price for bobcats, why would you want to blow them all to h*ll?


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks man im new to coyote hunting i just turned 14 in july and my dad and i are gettin ready to do some coyote hunting  ...... can u eat coyote meat or not


----------



## windowlicker (Dec 17, 2007)

.......sigh.......

There is a search function on this site. Not?

Bullet construction and shot placement is more important to "saving fur" than caliber.

:beer:


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

im not killin for da fur


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

don't kill em for the meat either. Just kill em


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

windowlicker said:


> .......sigh.......
> 
> There is a search function on this site. Not?


OK, Mr. Windowlicker, enlighten us, and this kid new to hunting, on what a proper bullet would be for salvaging hides?

And yes, nate, if a .308 is all you have, by all means, get afield and have a great time with your old man.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nate

As was said before, use whatever gun you have for now. If you decide you want to start fur hunting you can work in the summers, save some dough, and buy another rifle.

I wouldn't suggest eating coyote meat. Look at what they feed on, and after you kill your first, skin it out and tell me if the smell is appetizing.


----------



## windowlicker (Dec 17, 2007)

hagfan72 said:


> OK, Mr. Windowlicker, enlighten us, and this kid new to hunting, on what a proper bullet would be for salvaging hides?


Don't feel like rehashing OLD info. :beer:

Behold the power of the search function:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/search.php?mode=results


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks guys but if i was gona git another rifle so i could kill for da fur what gun would be the best.


----------



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

windowlicker said:


> hagfan72 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, Mr. Windowlicker, enlighten us, and this kid new to hunting, on what a proper bullet would be for salvaging hides?
> ...


i hate jumping in on the ugliness but come on! if you dont want to answer constructively, especially with a new hunter who is asking a very good question, pass the thread on by! i dont see any reason to criticize another hunter on a question. this guy is just getting into hunting and is lucky enough to get out there with his dad. that to me is what its all about, lets just keep it positive.. :beer: (thats root beer for the new guy by the way)

the .308 is a great round but is a little much for saving fur, try borrowing or somehow trying out a smaller caliber such as a 22-250 or .223 or something along those lines to see how it works for you, good shot placement and different bullet combinations will make the most difference with how much fur you will be able to save. if you want to just knock em dead, the .308 will be a blast..


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Actually I've been carrying a Winchester Model 88 in .308 for 'yotes. Have not had the good fortune to turn it lose on one yet, but I'm just guessing here, as I'm not a ballistic wizard, but would not the heavier bullets at reasonable ranges pass through the thin body of a coyote before getting a chance to mushroom out very much and do too much fur damage? It only makes since to me as a coyote isn't nearly as big as a small deer.

The reason I think this is because I've shot a couple mule deer and a big doe pronghorn with a .257 Roberts with low, middle of the road, handloads with soft point bullets and they passed through the animal and didn't expand much at all. Twenty five caliber going in and maybe a quarter size exit wound. I also watched my pop shoot a young pronghorn at about 300 yards with this same Model 88 with 180 grain soft points and the bullet only left an exit wound of about two inches in diameter. These aren't the fastest loads going and I think that accounts for the lack of expansion.

By comparison I saw a couple of deer and pronghorns that were shot with 7 MM Magnums and the exit wounds on those were as big as my head. More velocity means more explosive power when the thin jacketed bullets strikes flush and bone.

Does that sound reasonable to anyone?

Shoot the .308 Nate.
Dan


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If you get serious about coyotes, take a good long look at the .22-250. The bread and butter varmint caliber, the one ALL OTHERS are compared to.

The problem with the "uber large" calibers on varmints is the less than ideal hits. Hit a yote in the upper neck with a .30-06 or .308 and tell me you didnt "damage" him, or get a grazing hit down a side that literally lays em open. Ive seen to many deer season killed coyotes and fox to believe that "shot placement and blah blah" have MORE to do than caliber, some to do with it yes, but not MORE.

Shot the .308, have fun, maybe get hooked, pick up a .22-250.


----------



## windowlicker (Dec 17, 2007)

Aaaaaahhhh hell!! I guess I was a little tough on the kid. Sorry nate-tha-snake, its just that this particular subject has been beaten to death.

The search function is a wonderful thing.  :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jeez windowlicker, you call me a bitter old man............ 

The .308 will do great. When you decide you want to save fur I'd look at getting a .223, 22-250, or even a .243.

huntin1


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

would tha .308 work if i wanted 2 mount coyotes.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Nate,
Animals fit for mounting are in the eye of the beholder. You have to go shoot some and see.

GOod luck,
Dan


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You may want to check your states century code to see if mounting coyotes is legal......some states have laws on the books prohibiting these....."acts"......  :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

is mounting coyotes tha same as mounting deer or is dat 2 different things


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

:lol: I'd have to say a deer is a little taller and probably not near as cuddly. :rollin: 
Good luck and wear your galashes.
Dan


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

nate-tha-snake said:


> can u eat coyote meat or not


 Yeah, if you have the taste for it, but I don't want any! :eyeroll: uke:


----------

